# MTB Lenker ( Rise, Back- und Upsweep ), Breite, Auswirkung auf Handling, Ergonomie und „gefühlte Rahmengröße“ etc.



## Sonic703 (10. Dezember 2021)

Hi Gemeinde,

nicht ganz sicher wo ich das Thema einordnen soll aber ich versuche es mal zwischen Techtalk und Kaufberatung btw Setup Guide einzustellen…

Thema Lenker ist generell extrem wichtig aber auch sehr individuell, daher wohl auch kaum so sehr im Fokus wie Rahmengröße, Reach oder Federweg!
Außerdem lässt sich ein Lenker leicht tauschen was die Sache noch uninteressanter macht 🤪


Dennoch ein extrem wichtiges Thema da es Fahrdynamik und Verletzungen/Schmerzen oft mehr beeinflusst als andere Aspekte.

Ein ganz zentrales Problem der Industrie ist sicherlich auch dass viele Kunden eher das kaufen was sie bereits kennen oder am Bike hatten und der Style wichtiger ist als die Funktion, für viele zumindest!

Daher gibt es eigentlich fast nur noch Lenker mit 8/9* Backsweep und 4/5* Grad Upsweep.

Mutige Konzepte wie SQLab oder sehr aggressive Formen ( Fahrtechnik ) wie Renthal sind daher seltener.

Wie sehr ihr das !? Was sind eure Erfahrungen mit Backsweep und Upsweep ? Ist mehr oder weniger besser ? Wie wirkte sich das auf eure Fahrleistungen aus bzw auf die wahrgenommene Größe des Rahmens…?


----------



## Sonic703 (10. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin OnOff mit 9* Backsweep und 4* Upsweep und Giant mit 5* Upsweep gefahren und einen Renthal Fatbar Lite mit 7* Back- und 4* Upsweep.

Entgegen dem Konzept von SQLAB mit sehr viel Backsweep hatte ich mit dem eher geraden Lenker von Renthal weniger Probleme mit den Handgelenken! Und die sind nicht übertrieben extrem bei mir ( eigentlich Roadfahrer )…

Das Ding ist dass ich am MTB nicht so viel statisch sitzend fahre, selbst bei langen Zufahrten >1,5h zum Trail liegt fast alle Last am Sattel bei mir. Da kommt wenig auf die Handgelenke.

Sobald ich aber stehend fahre und im Trail mit hoher Belastung Schläge aufnehmen soll, den Lenker ziehen und Bunnyhops mache sieht es anders aus.


Wenn ich das Bike „umlege“ ( beispielsweise nach links ) dann klappt mein linkes Handgelenk/Hand nach rechts ( also Richtung Stem/Unterarm ab.
[ _Anders formuliert nähert sich mein Linker Daumen dem Unterarm._ ]

Umgekehrt klappt mein rechtes Handgelenk dementsprechend nach vorne außen weg, also der Daumen bewegt sich weg vom Unterarm..

Bei Lenkern mit 9* Sweep klemmt es mir im Handgelenk der rechten Hand die „oben“ steht außen ( wo das Ende der Elle heraussteht - kleiner Knochenknubbel am Handgelenk der bei jedem anders stark ausgeprägt ist ) irgendwie das Gelenk ein. Dadurch entstehen bei mir Schmerzen wenn ich viele Kurven mit starkem Neigungswinkel unter Last fahre!  Die andere Seite ( linke Hand bei Linkskruven ) ist natürlich „angenehmer“ da der Lenker mit mehr Biegung weniger abklappen des Handgelenks fordert. Der Druck in einer Linkskurve liegt aber eher auf der höheren rechten Hand als auf der Kurven inneren Seite …

Es spielt sicherlich auch eine Rolle wie breit der Lenker ist da breitere Lenker ( da immer breiter als Schulterweite ) dazu führen dass die Handgelenke nicht mehr gerade nach vorne zeigen, dazu dient dann ja auch der Backsweep.
Nur stimmen die Werte und Zeichnungen von SQLab gar nicht mit der tatsächlichen Haltung überein die ich in der Attackposition stehend, Oberkörper nach vorne Richtung Vorbau, einnehme! Die zeigen immer nur sitzend…

Ich glaube dass vor allem beim Lenken jede Art Backsweep immer ein Tradeoff ist. Die Entlastung auf der Kurven-inneren Seite bedeutet dann austomatisch eine größere Verrenkung an der Kurven-äußeren Hand.

Ich bin 186 aber mit dem Renthal in 760 passte eigentlich alles recht gut. Mich wundert daher dass mehr Backsweep sinnvoll sein soll…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonic703 (10. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe gerade mal nachgemessen mit je einem langem Lineal in beiden Händen und am Tisch 760/780 markiert damit ich weiß wie breit ich greifen würde.

Ich habe durch die beiden Lineale keine Verbindung so dass meine Handgelenke natürlich ihre angenehme Position einnehmen können.

Dann mit geschlossenen Augen ein paar mal Push-Pull und dann die beiden Lineale entsprechend der Habdgelenkneigung am Tisch abgelegt.

= 6,5* bis 7,5* Grad Backsweep je nachdem ob ich 760 oder 780 mm breit greife.

Warum also 8..9* Backsweep !? 
Aber vielleicht liegt es auch an meiner Größe! Längere Arme, breitere Schultern…


----------



## xrated (10. Dezember 2021)

Das hängt von vielen Faktoren ab, vom Fahrstil, vom Körperaufbau und welches Terrain man am meisten fährt. Mehr Upsweep hebt die Ellbogen, dass ist dann eher was fürs Gelände. Wenn man mehr Touren fährt wird man mehr Backsweep brauchen weil die Arme unten sind. Jemand der breiter ist braucht auch ganz andere Winkel bei gleicher Lenkerbreite. Je kürzer der Lenker desto weniger Winkel braucht man.
Und Back/Upsweep ist natürlich nicht fest, dass verschiebt sich ja beim verdrehen.
Dann kommt noch dazu das die Winkelangaben oftmals gar nicht stimmen oder komplett fehlen.

Mit per Handy gemessenen 7 Grad Upsweep bei 760mm bin ich beim Newmen 8/8 ganz gut zurecht gekommen. Wieviel Backsweep der da hat ist schwer zu messen, müssten ja mehr als 8 sein aber sieht optisch nicht so aus.

Beim fahren sollten die Handgelenke möglichst gerade stehen.
Bei zuviel Backsweep drückt es die Ellbogen nach unten, wenn man dann im Gelände die Ellbogen hebt gibt das eine ganz verdrehte Handstellung die ich sehr schmerzhaft fand.
Ausserdem verkürzt man dadurch auch noch den effektiven Reach.


----------



## xrated (10. Dezember 2021)

In Gimp via Winkelfunktion komme ich tatsächlich auf eingestellte 8/8 beim Newmen und beim Kona hatte der Vorbesitzer anscheinend den gleichen Backsweep eingestellt


----------



## Sonic703 (10. Dezember 2021)

Es kommt auch viel ( bezogen auf Reach ) darauf an ab wo der Lenker abbiegt. Direkt an der Klemmung verkürzt den Reach mehr als erst direkt nach den Bremshebeln


----------



## Sonic703 (10. Dezember 2021)

Das ist ein extrem hilfreicher Bericht auf Pinbike !

Stem vs Handlebar Sweeps


----------



## Sespri (10. Dezember 2021)

Sonic703 schrieb:


> Ein ganz zentrales Problem der Industrie ist sicherlich auch dass viele Kunden eher das kaufen was sie bereits kennen oder am Bike hatten und der Style wichtiger ist als die Funktion, für viele zumindest!


Ein ganz zentrales Problem sehe ich in der Tatsache, dass ich 20 Lenker kaufen und ausprobieren müsste, um am Schluss womöglich festzustellen, dass der Erste der Beste war...  

Klar drehe ich auch am bestehenden Lenker und suche mit den Armaturen die beste Position - ich denke, jeder einigermassen ambitionierte Biker sucht für sich das Maximum und stellt ein. Nur reicht mir dazu ein Imbusschlüssel, wo ich alle 100m rumschrauben kann wenn ich lustig bin und ich den Unterschied unter den exakt gleichen Bedingungen herausspüren kann. 2 Wochen nach der letzten Fahrt muss es schon sehr ins Positive oder Negative ausschlagen, damit ich was merke; für Feinheiten bleibt da wohl kein Platz. 

Das ist doch ähnlich wie die Reifenfrage. Als bekennender Grobmotoriker habe ich bisher die ausrangierten Maxxis des DH auf mein Enduro geschnallt und war bisher ganz zufrieden damit. Die Rutscher im Winter habe ich zur Kenntnis genommen, bis ich mich mal von der Forums Schwarmintelligenz habe anstecken lassen und ich die Conti Baron probiert habe. Und ja, der Unterschied war wirklich spürbar und ich habe das mit Freude zur Kenntnis genommen. Nur gibt es vom Conti vermutlich noch zig Abstufungen und von anderen Reifenmarken mit ebenfalls zig Modellen ganz zu schweigen. 

Was ich damit sagen will, ist, wo setze ich eine vernüftige Grenze? Das Optimum wäre für mich auch beim Lenker ein Ziel, keine Frage. Nur der Aufwand dazu erscheint mir unrealistisch.


----------



## Sonic703 (10. Dezember 2021)

Na aber grundsätzlich kehre ich für mich immer zu den selben beiden Fragen zurück; 
1 Backsweep
2 Breite

Höhe, Upsweep, Klemmung sind ebenfalls wichtig aber Priorität haben die oben genannten für mich.

ZB lässt sich mit 760mm Breite besser aus dem Lat ziehen und weniger aus der Muskulatur zwischen den Schulterblättern, beim Push gegen den Lenker ist 760 sicher weniger effizient als 780 oder 800 aber lässt sich in meinem Fall eher kompensieren wenn der Upsweep steilet geht als umgekehrt „das Ziehen“ und entlasten des VR bei zu breitem Lenker.
Jetzt bin ich über 185 und könnte (sollte) 800er Lenker fahren nur ich glaube dass das alles nur gerechnet ist auf „Liegestütz Breite“ und eben nicht auf die Kombination aus Lenkung ( Schrägstellen und Drücken des Rades ) und Ziehen ( zB Bunnyhop )…

Zweitens wird der gefühlte Reach kürzer bei schmälerem Lenker und man bewahrt dank tatsächlichem Reach aber dennoch die Option sich weit nach vorne zu bewegen.  Dann aber ( 760er Lenker ) wäre weniger Backsweep ergonomischer als zu viel … nur warum bauen die dann alle 9* Grad ????


----------



## Sespri (10. Dezember 2021)

Wenn ich mein DH herum stosse, erscheinen mir 800mm heute noch breit. Dieser Eindruck verschwindet jedoch beim Fahren völlig. Beim Enduro fahre ich auch 800mm, aber da habe ich schon an ein Kürzen gedacht. Aber eben, wenn es nicht passt, kostet mich das wieder einen Lenker. Andererseits entgeht mir vielleicht das Ideal  Erklärung siehe in meinem letzten Beitrag...

Interessant ist, dass Du den Reach mit schmalem Lenker als gefühlt kürzer empfindest. Der Reach ist beim Enduro nur etwa 10mm kürzer, wirkt aber nach wesentlich mehr. Dafür ist die Lenkerhöhe gut 50mm tiefer als beim DH, welches ich mit Spacern unterlegt habe, um bewusst hoch zu kommen. Beim Enduro habe ich eher das Gefühl weit aussen zu greifen und fast über den Lenker zu fallen.

Die nackten Zahlen geben das Wohlfühlambiente halt nur unzureichend wieder...


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Dezember 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Die nackten Zahlen geben das Wohlfühlambiente halt nur unzureichend wieder...



Ich bin 1,80 m und fahre an einem meiner Bikes (510 mm Reach) einen Lenker mit 830 mm Breite, 55 mm Rise und 12 Grad Backsweep.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sespri (10. Dezember 2021)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,80 m und fahre an einem meiner Bikes (510 mm Reach) einen Lenker mit 830 mm Breite, 55 mm Rise und 12 Grad Backsweep.


Ein Chopper Rad mit einem Gesundheitslenker...


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Dezember 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Ein Chopper Rad mit einem Gesundheitslenker...



…und seiner Zeit voraus.


----------



## Sonic703 (10. Dezember 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Interessant ist, dass Du den Reach mit schmalem Lenker als gefühlt kürzer empfindest. Der Reach ist beim Enduro nur etwa 10mm kürzer, wirkt aber nach wesentlich mehr. Dafür ist die Lenkerhöhe gut 50mm tiefer als beim DH, welches ich mit Spacern unterlegt habe, um bewusst hoch zu kommen. Beim Enduro habe ich eher das Gefühl weit aussen zu greifen und fast über den Lenker zu fallen.
> 
> Die nackten Zahlen geben das Wohlfühlambiente halt nur unzureichend wieder...



Naja nachdem die Arme enger stehen und damit mehr Spielraum herrscht sie auszustrecken kann ich leichter weiter nach hinten - trotz 485 bzw 490 Reach ( je nach Bike ).

Die Frage ist eben nicht nur rein die „Mechanik“ der Lenkimpulse, wo sicherlich breitere Lenker vorteilhaft sind, sondern eben auch die Muskelspannung im Körper und welche Muskeln was wie viel übernehmen.

Schmäler gegriffen aktivierst du die großen Muskeln im Rücken mehr/stärker.
Du schonst die Schulterpartie und stemmst bei Landungen mehr aus dem Trizeps ( ähnlich wie im Gym Bankdrücken mit engem Griff )…

Schmälere Lenker kannst du außerdem leichter weiter seitlich neigen, sprich das Rad besser in die Kurve drücken - oder anders herum - bei passendem Leanangle den Körper weiter außen oder oberhalb vom Rad positionieren…



Außerdem wäre rechnerisch der Hebel eines 50er Vorbaus mit 740er Lenker und eines 800er Lenkers mit 30er Vorbau fast gleich!
Natürlich bleibt das Problem der „Übersetzung“ des Lenkeinschlages da das Steuerrohr in einem Winkel versetzt zum Kontaktpunkt des Reifens am Boden steht. Geradeaus wäre es egal - beim Lenkeinschlag mit langem Vorbau bewegt sich die Mitte des Lenkers weiter vom Schwerpunkt in Fahrtrichtung weg als bei kurzem Vorbau.

Man könnte sagen dass obwohl der „Kreis“ oder besser gesagt „Hebelweg“ der mit den Griffen beschrieben wird zwar ähnlich weit um die Lenkachse verläuft  dennoch bei schmalem Lenker und langem Vorbau der Fahrer weiter zur Kurveninnenseite zwingt.

Mit kurzem Vorbau entsprechen die Wege die die Griffe beschrieben viel eher einem exakten Kreis genau um die Lenkachse.

Dadurch fühlt es sich auch weniger direkt an als mit 30/35mm Vorbau und breitem Lenker für die Kontrolle.

Leider bleibt physiologisch der schmälere Lenker vorteilhaft.

Es wäre daher spannend zu wissen wie viel Hebel man bräuchte für eine perfekte Kontrolle und nicht mehr mehr mehr und noch mehr Breite obwohl kaum jemand das körperlich brauchen kann


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Dezember 2021)

Ich fahre ein G1 mit einer... Na ja modernen Geo wie man sagt, lang flach...bin vom Standardlenker mit 7 Grad Backsweep auf sqlab in high mit 12 Grad, und ich war erstaunt wie gut das funktioniert, Vorbau ist 35mm, entspannt die Hände und beim bergabfahren ist die poation durch die breiteren Ellenbogen auch angenehmer. Diese Erkenntnis ließ mich nicht los und ich hab den gleichen Lenker mit 16 Grad bestellt. Auf der Geraden beim ersten rollen strange, aber im Gelände nochmal geiler, nix anderes mehr, aber die ganze Geo lässt auch dazu, ich hab immernoch mehr als genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad und fühle mich sogar besser positioniert auf dem Rad..Bikepark war ich noch nicht mit 16 Grad. Aber 12 sollte man Mal probieren, ändert sicher bei vielen etwas bei den Vorurteilen


----------



## Sonic703 (10. Dezember 2021)

Wie meinst du breitere Ellenbogen bei 12* ?
Mit so viel Bachsweep sollten die Ellenbogen doch tendenziell eher näher zum Körper wandern oder ?


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Dezember 2021)

Weiter nach aussen...hat aber naturkich auch immer viel mit der Geo vom Rad zu tuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (10. Dezember 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein DH herum stosse, erscheinen mir 800mm heute noch breit. Dieser Eindruck verschwindet jedoch beim Fahren völlig. Beim Enduro fahre ich auch 800mm, aber da habe ich schon an ein Kürzen gedacht.* Aber eben, wenn es nicht passt, kostet mich das wieder einen Lenker. *Andererseits entgeht mir vielleicht das Ideal  Erklärung siehe in meinem letzten Beitrag...
> 
> Interessant ist, dass Du den Reach mit schmalem Lenker als gefühlt kürzer empfindest. Der Reach ist beim Enduro nur etwa 10mm kürzer, wirkt aber nach wesentlich mehr. Dafür ist die Lenkerhöhe gut 50mm tiefer als beim DH, welches ich mit Spacern unterlegt habe, um bewusst hoch zu kommen. Beim Enduro habe ich eher das Gefühl weit aussen zu greifen und fast über den Lenker zu fallen.
> 
> Die nackten Zahlen geben das Wohlfühlambiente halt nur unzureichend wieder...


Du mußt doch nicht gleich den Lenker kürzen, reicht doch wenn Du die Griffe und die Hebelage weiter nach innen legst. Dann weißt Du wie es sich anfühlt mit nem kürzeren Lenker..


----------



## Sonic703 (10. Dezember 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Weiter nach aussen...hat aber naturkich auch immer viel mit der Geo vom Rad zu tuen



Ja aber bei 12 oder 16 Grad Backsweep und selber Lenkerbreite liegen deine Ellenbogen näher an deinem Körper als bei einem Lenker wie bspw Renthal mit 7 Grad Rückbiegung. ?   Evtl verstehe ich deine Aussage nur falsch 😅

Und wie meinst du dass es mit der Geo zusammenhängt? 
Meinst du welcher Lenker an welchem Rad harmoniert oder wie er sich dann anfühlt ?
( ich bin bei meinen Überlegungen immer vom selben Rad ausgegangen - nur eben ändernde Lenker und Vorbauten )


----------



## Rockside (11. Dezember 2021)

MEn ist so, daß man einen kürzeren Vorbau fahren muss, je breiter der Lenker wird.

Denn mit ausgebreiteten Armen hat man logischerweise mit den Armen nicht mehr so viel Reichweite nach vorne. Daher muss man das mit nem kürzeren Vorbau ausgleichen, ausgehend vom gleichen Bike.

Und da kommt auch schon die Geo des Bikes ins Spiel. Hat man vorher mit dem schmalem Lenker und kurzem Vorbau schon etwas 'länger' gesessen, wird man mit einem breiterem Lenker gefühlt noch deutlich 'länger/flacher' sitzen und hat kaum noch Variationsmöglichkeiten, allerhoechstens noch über den Backsweep.

Ist der Backsweep zu stark, könnte man noch den Lenker etwas nach oben drehen und so etwas von zuviel Backsweep in etwas mehr Höhe ändern.


----------



## trialsrookie (11. Dezember 2021)

Abgesehen davon, dass jeder etwas anders gebaut ist u. andere Vorlieben hat, ist das für mich ein wesentlicher Punkt:



Sonic703 schrieb:


> Das Ding ist dass ich am MTB nicht so viel statisch sitzend fahre, selbst bei langen Zufahrten >1,5h zum Trail liegt fast alle Last am Sattel bei mir. Da kommt wenig auf die Handgelenke.



Sprich: Wie viel Last liegt am Lenker vs. am Sattel? Ich bin kürzlich von "alten Geos" (HT 2005 u. Fully 2012) auf ein neues HT umgestiegen. Ich bin recht groß mit langen Beinen (SL 93cm) und hatte früher immer die Sattelstütze max. ausgezogen -> Schwerpunkt weit hinten und wenig Gewicht am Lenker. Ich hatte da nie Probleme mit den Handgelenken, egal ob 8° Backsweep oder 12 (hatte Syntace schon seit langem), breiter Lenker schmaler Lenker ziemlich egal.

Jetzt am neuen Bike habe ich einen 76° Sitzwinkel, im Sag wohl 77-78 und entsprechend viel Gewicht am Lenker obwohl der Sattel schon max. weit hinten ist. Bei den Zufahren hatte ich ständig taube Finger/Hände, echt ungut. Nach 5 oder 6 verschiedenen Lenkern (auch unorthodoxe wie Newmen 10°/10° oder SQLab) und verschiedenen Griffen ist es jetzt am besten mit einem SQLab 12° und 45mm Rise geworden. Nicht perfekt, aber wenn ich vorne noch höher komme sitze ich gefühlt echt am Chopper (früher hatte ich immer recht viel Sattelüberhöhung).

Da ich mich im Stehen recht easy bewegen kann und durch die ständigen Gewichtsverlagerungen sowieso nie statisch am Bike bin, ist mir die Ergonomie da relativ egal und ich kann mich an alle Faktoren ganz gut anpassen. Ich bin wohl lang nicht an den Grenzen des Materials oder der Geo unterwegs, daher sehe ich da nicht den Sinn zu "optimieren". Anders sieht es beim Fahren im Sitzen aus: da hab ich kaum Spielraum (ok Wiegetritt aber den versuche ich zu vermeiden) und Ergonomie ist mir extrem wichtig.

Beim Bergab habe ich keine großen Unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Lenkern gemerkt, auch beim in-die-Kurve-legen komme ich mit allen gut zurecht bzw. gewöhne mich schnell an die unterschiedlichen Sweeps.


----------



## Sonic703 (11. Dezember 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> MEn ist so, daß man einen kürzeren Vorbau fahren muss, je breiter der Lenker wird.
> …


stimmt!
Wobei ein Punkt außer acht gelassen wurde:  die Griffe liegen vor der Lenkachse, dadurch gewinnt das Rad Laufruhe!  Breitere Lenker bedeutet mehr Hebel, kürzerer Vorbau bringt die Griffe weiter nach hinten ( Richtung Drehpunkt Lenkachse ) und dadurch wird nervöser. Beides gleicht sich aus.



Dirty Track schrieb:


> Denn mit ausgebreiteten Armen hat man logischerweise mit den Armen nicht mehr so viel Reichweite nach vorne. Daher muss man das mit nem kürzeren Vorbau ausgleichen, ausgehend vom gleichen Bike.
> 
> …


Stimmt auch - die Geo bestimmt wie weit du dein Cockpit bauen kannst bevor du es nicht mehr „erreichen kannst“ 🤪

Allerdings bin ich immer davon ausgegangen dass breiterer Lenker und kürzerer Vorbau ggü. längerer Vorbau mit schmäleren Lenker am selben Bike verglichen wird.

Aber verstehe schon wie du gemeint hast 😊


----------



## Hammer-Ali (11. Dezember 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> MEn ist so, daß man einen kürzeren Vorbau fahren muss, je breiter der Lenker wird.
> 
> Denn mit ausgebreiteten Armen hat man logischerweise mit den Armen nicht mehr so viel Reichweite nach vorne. Daher muss man das mit nem kürzeren Vorbau ausgleichen, ausgehend vom gleichen Bike.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte das vor Jahren mal durchgerechnet, braucht ja im Prinzip nur nen simplen Dreisatz. 8mm mehr an Lenkerbreite können als Faustformel in etwa durch 1mm weniger Vorbaulänge ausgeglichen werden. Gehst Du vom 730er auf nen 780er Lenker, kannst Du also statt nen 50er nen 45er Vorbau fahren. Die Auswirkungen der Lenkerbreite sind also was den Lenkerreach betrifft eher minimal.


----------



## Sonic703 (11. Dezember 2021)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass jeder etwas anders gebaut ist u. andere Vorlieben hat, ist das für mich ein wesentlicher Punkt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay spannend spannend 🧐
Also hast du tatsächlich tendenziell eher Schmerzen in der Zufahrt. Aber so wie du es erklärst macht es Sinn, auch wenn es nicht jeden treffen mag.

Ich bin 185, ( 190cm „Spannweite“ Arme ), 88..89 SL, fahre sonst Rennrad und halte sicher tendenziell viel Gewicht mit dem Rumpf. Gedämpfte bzw ergonomische Griffe waren bei mir wichtig. Wichtiger als Lenker nach hinten. Der Backsweep störte mich beim DH mehr … leider


Anderer Punkt - Wiegetritt, Sprint, tech. Uphill:
Schmälerer Lenker bringt mir viel viel mehr Zug aus dem Rücken ins Rad! Mehr Power sozusagen 😅


Der Renthal misst nur 760mm aber eben mit 7* Backsweep statt 8*..9* Grad was sonst so gibt. Dadurch liegen die Griffe weiter vorne.
Weiter vorne liegen sie aber nur minimal. Bezogen auf die Ergonomie ist das vernachlässigbar.  Allerdings liegen sie gemessen 27mm *vor* der Lenkachse , das stabilisiert das Lenkverhalten sehr! Die Griffe bei einem 9* Lenker mit 780mm Breite liegen aber nur 23mm vor der Lenkachse (!) was die Lenkung nervöser macht, dies gleicht die Breite dann aus.

Aber merklich spannend dass die Griffe 15% weiter vorne ( vor der Lenkachse ) liegen wenn der Backsweep 2 Grad geringer gewählt wird, trotz weniger Lenkerbreite! 
Und dieser Nach- bzw Vorlauf oder einfach gesagt Versatz bestimmt sehr weitgehend wie direkt oder eben indirekt die Lenkung ist.  Ich kenne es vom Rennrad wo die Vorbaulänge massiv Einfluss hat auf den Geradeauslauf! Daher glaube ich dass ein 7* Backsweep Lenker immer empfehlenswert ist.
Egal ob 740,760,780,800… und egal welchen Vorbau, denn die Lenkung wird damit fast immer stabiler sein als mit einem Lenker der weiter zurückgebogen ist. ( alles andere gleichbleibend )


----------



## Rockside (11. Dezember 2021)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ich hatte das vor Jahren mal durchgerechnet, braucht ja im Prinzip nur nen simplen Dreisatz. 8mm mehr an Lenkerbreite können als Faustformel in etwa durch 1mm weniger Vorbaulänge ausgeglichen werden. Gehst Du vom 730er auf nen 780er Lenker, kannst Du also statt nen 50er nen 45er Vorbau fahren. Die Auswirkungen der Lenkerbreite sind also was den Lenkerreach betrifft eher minimal.


Vielleicht ist das auch so eine physiologische Sache bei breiteren Lenkern.

Ist der Lenker schmaler, kann man sich eher über das Schultergelenk abstützen. Ist der Lenker immer breiter, muss man schon deutlich mehr über die Armmuskulatur stützen, was bei einer längeren Tour möglicherweise anstrengender sein kann und dadurch mehr auffällt. Dann wird ein deutlich kürzerer Vorbau angenehmer sein.


----------



## Sonic703 (11. Dezember 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das auch so eine physiologische Sache bei breiteren Lenkern.
> 
> Ist der Lenker schmaler, kann man sich eher über das Schultergelenk abstützen. Ist der Lenker immer breiter, muss man schon deutlich mehr über die Armmuskulatur stützen, was bei einer längeren Tour möglicherweise anstrengender sein kann und dadurch mehr auffällt. Dann wird ein deutlich kürzerer Vorbau angenehmer sein.


Ja wobei medizinisch die breiteren Lenker die Schulter schädigen können oder zumindest deutlich mehr belasten 🤔
Und am Rücken aktiviert ein breiter Lenker eher den Trapez ( zwischen den Schulterblättern ) als den Lat … ergonomisch wäre daher schmäler besser.


Es gibt ja auch Berechnungen mit Körperhöhe x 0.440 für Männer und x0.426 für Frauen…
Die meisten Pros in der EWS liegen da bei 96/97% dieses Wertes dann


----------



## Rockside (11. Dezember 2021)

Hab mal gerechnet, die Berechnungsformel scheint für mich recht plausibel zu sein.  👍
Bin sogar mit meiner Lenkerbreite von 740 mm noch etwas unter dem errechneten Wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonic703 (11. Dezember 2021)

Ja der Wert ergab sich aus Beobachtungen der Profifahrer.
EWS wird eben gerne dann doch schmäler gefahren als die Werte dort. Aber es ist spannend 😊

Ich müsste zB gut 800er Lenker fahren. Bin aber mit 780 perfekt bedient mit manchen Vorteilen bei 760 ( für mich )…
Habe den Renthal mit 800 noch nicht fahren können sondern nur den Lite V2 mit 760


----------



## Rockside (11. Dezember 2021)

In den Bike-Mags sieht man meist Bilder im alpinen offenen Gelände oder in Bikeparks, da mögen extrem breite Lenker gut gehen.
Aber hier in den Wäldern mit z.T. sehr schmalen Single-Trails zwischen Felswänden, Bäumen und Beeren-Dornenhecken gehen für mich wenigstens ein kleines bissel weniger schon noch besser.


----------



## Sespri (11. Dezember 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> In den Bike-Mags sieht man meist Bilder im alpinen offenen Gelände oder in Bikeparks, da mögen extrem breite Lenker gut gehen.
> Aber hier in den Wäldern mit z.T. sehr schmalen Single-Trails zwischen Felswänden, Bäumen und Beeren-Dornenhecken gehen für mich wenigstens ein kleines bissel weniger schon noch besser.


Im Brandnertal gabelt sich die rote und blaue Strecke nach einigen hundert Metern. Der Beginn der Roten ist so eine Nordshore Passage zwischen zwei Bäumen durch. Weiss nicht, ob man da nicht mit dem 800er Lenker hängen bleibt. Ich bin sicherheitshalber aussen rum... 

Nächstes Jahr schaue ich mir die Stelle genauer an...

Edit: "Tschäck the ripper" heisst die Strecke, habe kurz nachgeschaut...


----------



## xrated (11. Dezember 2021)

Bei mir 77,4cm und ich komme bis jetzt mit 760 am besten zurecht, 780 war ein Tick zu breit.

Frage mich gerade ob man mit einem 17° negativem Vorbau und 8mm niedrigerer Klemmhöhe effektiv den Reach erhöhen kann wenn man einen Lenker mit 2cm mehr Rise montiert als vorher. Sieht dann vermutlich nur optisch bescheuert aus. Standard ist ein Lowrise drauf aber die haben ja auch immer min. 10mm also bräuchte ich dann 30mm Rise und bin immer noch 1cm tiefer.

Der negative niedrigere Vorbau müsste das ja in die Länge ziehen





						Stem Comparison Tool | yojimg.net
					






					yojimg.net
				




Mein Kona Hei Hei hat nämlich nur 420 Reach. Mit einem 70er Vorbau ist mir das allerdings nicht so schlimm aufgefallen. Stack ist mit 606 jetzt aber eher normal.


----------



## Sespri (11. Dezember 2021)

Ich wundere mich die ganze Zeit, warum von einer Reach-Veränderung gesprochen wird. Der Reach ist eine fixe Grösse am Rahmen. Das die Länge des Vorbaus bzw. die Anzahl Spacer auf der DH Brücke plus die Winkel am Lenker die Griffposition zum Fahrer ändert, ist klar. Nur hat das Null mit dem Reach an sich zu tun.

Klar, Reach=Erreichbarkeit kann man schon so definieren, nur ist das irreführend. Es entsteht der Eindruck, dass mit einem (zu)langen oder (zu)kurzen Vorbau und/oder Lenker die falsche Rahmengrösse kompensiert werden kann.

Lenkerform und Vorbau müssen Feintuning bleiben...


----------



## xrated (11. Dezember 2021)

Einige verwenden den sog. RAD





Man hat am Bike ja 2 Kontaktstellen, die Pedale und den Lenker. Niemand fasst dabei ja ans Steuerrohr.
Klar kann man das nicht 1:1 vergleichen weil die Position vom Vorderrad beim RAD nicht beachtet wird und die gehen von ähnlichen Vorbau/Lenker Kombis aus.

Das mit dem negativen Vorbau habe ich schon mal bei Mullet gemacht um den Lenker tiefer zu bekommen aber in dem Fall jetzt beim Kona wenn der Rahmen 1-2cm zu wenig Reach hat, vielleicht ist es dann besser einfach den 70mm Vorbau zu lassen und den Lenker ein wenig schmaler zu machen.
Denke das würde schon gehen wie in dem Bild oben aber sieht vermutlich ganz schlimm aus wenn man dann auch noch dick Spacer über dem Vorbau hat.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (11. Dezember 2021)

Sonic703 schrieb:


> Hi Gemeinde,
> 
> nicht ganz sicher wo ich das Thema einordnen soll aber ich versuche es mal zwischen Techtalk und Kaufberatung btw Setup Guide einzustellen…
> 
> ...


Interessantes Thema, in der Tat. An meinem Cube Elite war Original ein Syntace Alu Lenker mit 700 mm Breite und 12° Backsweep verbaut. Da das Bike aus Carbon ist wollte ich einen Carbon Lenker, fand einen Syntace mit 740 mm Länge, aber nur 8° Backsweep und ich habe auch festgestellt, dass die derzeit angebotenen Lenker meist diesen Backsweep haben, wie Du sagst. 
Das ist extrem schade, denn mit den 12° Backsweep fühlte ich mich wesentlich wohler, und an der Breite liegt es sicher nicht.


----------



## xrated (11. Dezember 2021)

Du meinst 12° backsweep und dann auch noch upsweep dazu? Das ist bei der Breite wirklich sehr ungewöhnlich. Bei 710mm bin ich mal einen Lenker mit 5 back 6 up gefahren und fand das im Gelände nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## Sonic703 (11. Dezember 2021)

Also gefühlt wird mein „Griff“ gerader wenn ich die Hände enger zusammenhalte als wenn ich breiter auseinander greife.

Ich hab das so aufgefasst dass durch die extrem breiten Lenker die Unterarme schräg nach vorne außen zeigen und dadurch die Handgelenke/Hände im Sitzen abgeknick auf den Lenker greifen müssten bei einem breiten geraden Lenker!?

Damit die Handgelenke trotz sehr breiten Lenker zum Unterarm hin „gerade“ bleiben gibt es Backsweep. Bei SQLab dann sogar 12* oder 16*.

Allerdings ist es bei mir so gewesen dass ich bei 760mm bzw 780mm Lenkern im Stehen oder besonders in Kurven wenn ich das Bike drücke an der oberen Hand im Handgelenk außen einen Schmerz bekommen habe. Es hat mir quasi die Handwurzeln in die Elle gedrückt ( hoffe man versteht was ich meine )!

Ich müsste nach der Rechnung oben fast 810mm Lenker fahren. Will ich aber im Wald nicht. Vielleicht liegt es daher auch daran dass ich schmälere als empfohlene Lenker fahre und damit bezogen auf meine Körpergröße eher „eng“ greife wodurch ich persönlich dann weniger Backsweep bräuchte.


Nur was mich wundert ist dass mehr Backsweep eben genau wie bei mir den Winkel in Kurven ungünstiger macht fürs Handgelenk. Gerade im Gelände…
Während ein gerader Lenker in beide Richtungen dem Handgelenk gleich viel Spiel lassen würde 🤔… probiert das mal aus!  Ich kann mein Handgelenk eher Richtung Körper neigen als vom Körper weg.

= gerader Lenker würde in Linkskurven ( sorry dass ich immer die heranziehe 😄 ) mehr Knick der linken Hand zum Körper hin aber weit weniger der rechten Hand vom Körper weg brauchen.

= Lenker mit Backsweep würde die kurveninnere Hand „entlasten“ aber dafür den nötigen Knick an der kurvenäußeren höheren Hand erhöhen. Von daher verstehe ich die vielen Backsweeps nur für Leute denen im Sitzen auf langen Strecken was weh tut. Im Gelände ist weniger Backsweep für mein Verständnis von Biomechanik besser.

Wahrscheinlich fahren die Profis daher auch wenig Backsweep. …meistens Renthal…
( wobei sogar Fabio Wibner den SQLab Lenker extra mit weniger Backsweep bekommen hat! … wohl eben genau deswegen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (12. Dezember 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Weiss nicht, ob man da nicht mit dem 800er Lenker hängen bleibt. Ich bin sicherheitshalber aussen rum...
> 
> Nächstes Jahr schaue ich mir die Stelle genauer an...


Brauchst die keine Sorgen machen, einfach fahren


----------



## Sonic703 (12. Dezember 2021)

Also ich hab durch „Zufall“ jetzt auf YT ein Video vorgeschlagen bekommen das genau das Thema bzw das wiederspiegelt was ich oben versucht habe zu beschreiben 😅

…your true sweep

Das ist gut gemacht, gut erklärt und ich finde inhaltlich plausibel.

Evtl. schaut ihr euch das mal an und macht den Test dort eben auch. Mein persönlicher Backsweep ( natürlich immer abhängig von Griffbreite ) ist tatsächlich irgendwo um 7* 😅

Einfach am Tisch 780mm markiert und dann zwei Stecken in jeder Hand möglichst genau abgelegt in der Position wie ich meine Hände bei der gegebenen Breite eben entspannt natürlich halten würde und zack brack mit Lineal gemessen… auch Markierung mit 7*, 8* und 9* haben von oben nach unten geschaut bei 7* exakt mit meiner Handhaltung gespasst ….


----------



## McDreck (13. Dezember 2021)

Lenkerform und -breite ist extrem individuell. Da muss man sehr auf sein Gefühl achten.






Fährt man viel tourig im Sitzen und hat durch Körpervorlage mehr Druck auf den Händen als diese mögen, dem kann ich Ergo-Griffe empfehlen, z.B. Ergon GA3 oder ähnlich. Dazu noch Handschuhe mit Ballenpolster.


----------



## s37 (13. Dezember 2021)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Interessantes Thema, in der Tat. An meinem Cube Elite war Original ein Syntace Alu Lenker mit 700 mm Breite und 12° Backsweep verbaut. Da das Bike aus Carbon ist wollte ich einen Carbon Lenker, fand einen Syntace mit 740 mm Länge, aber nur 8° Backsweep und ich habe auch festgestellt, dass die derzeit angebotenen Lenker meist diesen Backsweep haben, wie Du sagst.
> Das ist extrem schade, denn mit den 12° Backsweep fühlte ich mich wesentlich wohler, und an der Breite liegt es sicher nicht.


Bei R2 gibt's oder gab's den Syntace Vector in 760 mit 12 Grad im Angebot😉

Edit:Gibt's! 

Ich hab ihn mir geholt, deshalb weiß ich das... Übrigens in Carbon!


----------



## Sonic703 (13. Dezember 2021)

Ich muss den Tipp aus diesem Video morgen mal testen, sieht aber auch sinnvoll aus. Zumindest keine schlechte Idee 💡

Johnny G - Width


----------



## baui123 (14. Dezember 2021)

Ich schaue auch gerade nach einem anderen Lenker. Und ich habe mich informiert. Ergebnis:




Es gibt KEINE allgemeingültige Faustformel. Alle Experten sagen, das hängt ab
vom Einsatzzweck,
vom jeweiligen Körperbau und
natürlich vom subjektiven Empfinden.
Alle Experten empfehlen selber ausprobieren und Probe fahren.
Wobei letzteres in der Praxis schwierig ist. Ich kann schwerlich 10 Lenker kaufen und am Ende nur einen draufschrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonic703 (14. Dezember 2021)

Ich glaube dass man zuerst die passende Breite finden sollte, egal ob CX, DC, ED, DH,… so wild anders ist’s dann ja nicht mehr wie früher. Geos werden langsam alle „modern“.
Mein Körper bleibt aber ziemlich gleich. Ich denk daher dass es sinnvoll ist den Vorbau und Rise an den Fahrstil und das Bike anzupassen, Backsweep und Breite aber an deinen Körper.

Daher probiere ich die Tage dann mal mit einem Besenstiel „meine Breite“ aus - wie im Video oben. Das scheint ganz sinnvoll zu sein.

Mit dieser Breite dann überprüfe ich welchen Backsweep ich „brauche“. 

Gefühlt wird’s irgendwo 760-780 und Renthal. Wenn’s dann so ist kann ich natürlich auch einfach meinem Wunsch entsprechend die Ergebnisse verfälscht haben 😋😅🙈😂


----------



## Deleted 347960 (14. Dezember 2021)

s37 schrieb:


> Bei R2 gibt's oder gab's den Syntace Vector in 760 mit 12 Grad im Angebot😉
> 
> Edit:Gibt's!
> 
> Ich hab ihn mir geholt, deshalb weiß ich das... Übrigens in Carbon!


Interessant, aber leider nur mit 5 mm Rise. Mit 10 Rise und 12° hätte ich ihn doch glatt gekauft. 
Trotzdem vielen Dank für den Hinweis.


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin beim Stooge von 16Back 780mm auf 23Back 820mm umgestiegen was an dem Rad besser passt
Das gesamt Paket muss stimmen


----------



## Pilatus (15. Dezember 2021)

ich bin vor ein paar Jahren mal einen Syntace Lenker mit 12° gefahren.
ImSitzen war das super angenehm. Aber ich bin bergab nicht in die Attack Position gekommen. Die Ellenbogen wollten nicht raus und die Handgelenke waren auch auf "Anschlag".

fahr jetzt grad 8° und alles gut. der 6° Renthal am Touren Rad ist allerdings beim im Sitzen fahren zu wenig. Der gehört noch getauscht...


----------



## xrated (18. Dezember 2021)

Man kann sich einen 12° backsweep mit 0° upsweep auch so hindrehen das er in etwa 8°/8° hat.


----------



## SinusJayCee (28. Dezember 2021)

Sonic703 schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass man zuerst die passende Breite finden sollte


Hast du bzw. habt ihr Tipps dazu, wie man das macht? Bzw. was sind Hinweise beim Fahrgefühl, dass man eher eine breiten oder schmaleren Lenker braucht?

Das Video oben habe ich mir angeschaut. Bis auf die Faustformel fand ich das aber nur semi-hilfreich. Beim Drücktest kam ja ein absurd schmaler Lenker raus.

Hintergrund der Frage:
Mein Stumpjumper ist mit einem 780mm Lenker gekommen (6° Upsweep, 8° Backsweep, 30mm Rise) und dazu ein 50mm Vorbau. Nach ein paar Experimenten mit den Spacern möchte ich 2 Spacer (-10mm) weniger aber dazu einen Lenker mit 5mm mehr Rise fahren.

Deswegen habe ich mir jetzt einen RF Next R mit 5° Upsweep, 8° Backsweep und 35mm Rise gekauft. Der kommt natürlich in 800mm Breite. Ich bin jetzt unschlüssig, ob ich den direkt kürzen soll oder erst einmal testen, dann aber ggf. Spuren mit den Bremsschellen hinterlasse, wenn ich den Lenker später kürze und die dann weiter nach innen setze.

Ich bin 183cm groß, habe aber relativ lange Arme (190cm Spannweite). Den Fahrstil würde ich als AM bezeichnen.


----------



## Rockside (28. Dezember 2021)

Siehe weiter oben, da gibt's auch ne Formel für eine maximale Lenkerbreite, wenn du das so haben möchtest.
Meist fährt man aber dann eher etwas schmaler als die max. Lenkerbreite, weil's für einen dem Gefühl nach so besser passt.


----------



## xrated (28. Dezember 2021)

Zu breiter Lenker wird zu sperrig beim lenken und man hat weniger Kraft.
Zu schmal und man ist beim lenken unsicherer, zu wenig Hebelkraft, zu direkt und zu ungenau.
Man braucht die Bremsen und Schalthebel ja nicht so fest anzuknallen.


----------



## SinusJayCee (28. Dezember 2021)

Habe ich schon gesehen. Da komme ich auf 805mm. Damit wäre der 800er Lenker ja gar nicht so schlecht. Wenn man dann berücksichtigt, dass laut dem Beitrag oben die meisten EWS-Fahrer bei 96-97% davon liegen, dann wären das bei mir 772-781mm, also eher wieder bei der Breite vom alten Lenker.

Die Formel berücksichtigt aber nur die Größe, nicht aber die Armlänge und Schulterbreite. Laut dem Video oben sollte das auch nur maximale Breite sein, während die beiden Protagonisten beide etwas kürzere (20mm bzw. 10mm) Lenker fahren.

Meine Frage war eher, ob man beim Fahren auf etwas achten kann, was einem hilft eine gute Breite für sich zu finden.


----------



## Rockside (28. Dezember 2021)

Ich fahre sogar nur 740 mm anstatt 760 mm, weil mir das auf engen Singletrails zwischen Dornenbüschen und entlang nahe an Felswänden eher passt.
Das musst du für dich und deine Trails einfach ausprobieren, was eher passt.

Man kann ja auch den Vorbau kürzer wählen, wenn dir das nach vorne zu lang ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (28. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe noch einen Beitrag bei Pinkbike dazu gefunden:








						Lee McCormack's Guide to Finding the Handlebar Width Sweet-Spot - Pinkbike
					

Legendary skills coach, Lee McCormack, explains how and why to set your handlebar to the perfect width.




					www.pinkbike.com
				




Da wird auch noch einmal betont, dass die Formel nur für durchschnittliche Körperproportionen gilt und dass etwas kürzer in vielen Fällen besser ist. Leider wird nicht darauf eingegangen, wie das mit anderen Körperproportionen ist.

Ein interessanter Tipp steht aber noch drin: Die Ellbogen sollen in etwa auf der gleichen Breite wie die Hände sein. Das probiere ich mal aus.

Ansonsten werde ich die 800mm erst einmal fahren und schauen wie ich es finde. Vielleicht kann ich ja für die Testfahrt etwas Tape unter die Bremsschellen machen, damit ich dort keine Spuren hinterlasse, wenn ich dann den Lenker später doch kürze. Ich vermute fast, dass die 780mm die ich aktuell fahre gar nicht mal so schlecht sind.



Dirty Track schrieb:


> Man kann ja auch den Vorbau kürzer wählen, wenn dir das nach vorne zu lang ist.


Die Länge vom Bike finde ich ziemlich gut. Es könnte eher noch minimal länger sein.


----------



## Orby (28. Dezember 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Hast du bzw. habt ihr Tipps dazu, wie man das macht? Bzw. was sind Hinweise beim Fahrgefühl, dass man eher eine breiten oder schmaleren Lenker braucht?
> 
> Das Video oben habe ich mir angeschaut. Bis auf die Faustformel fand ich das aber nur semi-hilfreich. Beim Drücktest kam ja ein absurd schmaler Lenker raus.
> 
> ...



Hab den gleichen Lenker mit meinen 1,86m. Hab irgendwas mit 78cm von den Schultern runter gemessen bei Jerseys, keine Ahnung ob das passt.
Hab überall 800 RF Lenker mit noch Ergon GE1, ergibt 810mm und ich greife komplett außen. 

Ich mag das breite Gefühl weil es mir hilft schön abgestützt die Ellbogen raus zu bringen und den Lenker zu belasten. Der kleine Finger bleibt aber auch mal gerne an Bäumen hängen, egal wieviel Platz ist, liegt also am Fahrer 🤣


----------



## SinusJayCee (31. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Hab den gleichen Lenker mit meinen 1,86m. Hab irgendwas mit 78cm von den Schultern runter gemessen bei Jerseys, keine Ahnung ob das passt.
> Hab überall 800 RF Lenker mit noch Ergon GE1, ergibt 810mm und ich greife komplett außen.
> 
> Ich mag das breite Gefühl weil es mir hilft schön abgestützt die Ellbogen raus zu bringen und den Lenker zu belasten. Der kleine Finger bleibt aber auch mal gerne an Bäumen hängen, egal wieviel Platz ist, liegt also am Fahrer 🤣


Danke für deine Einschätzung! Mit den 810mm bist du ja ziemlich nah an dem Wert der magische Formel von 818mm für deine Körpergröße.

Die Armlänge von meinen Jerseys ist 68cm. D.h. deine Arme sind noch einmal ein gutes Stück länger. Ich muss aber bei Jerseys immer eine Kompromiss eingehen zwischen Armen die lang genug sind und einem Schnitt der nicht zu weit ist.

Auf dem Bike habe ich mir das auch noch einmal angeschaut: Mit dem 780er Lenker greife ich auch ganz außen. Das liegt aber hauptsächlich an der Position der Bremshebel. Dabei habe ich die schon einmal weiter nach innen gesetzt. In einer entspannten Grundhaltung sind meine Ellbogen weiter außen als die Hände.

Ich denke ich teste die 800mm mal und setze aber die Bremshebel noch etwas weiter nach innen. Dann habe ich effektiv auf jeder Seite gute 5mm mehr. Ich würde denken, dass das gut funktionieren kann. Ist nur die Frage, ob ich 780mm besser finde. Aber abschneiden kann ich ja dann immer noch


----------

